# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم IP-BOX (The SMART Tool)  <IP-BOX V2>Ip High speed programmer Ver 1.4 release

## mohamed73

Ver 1.4 news: 
New Update Support Change Mobile colour 
New Update you can back the boot1 and boot2 data(save the moble disk info and mobile sn\wifi\bt\model info) 
and more... 
Software Download Link:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

